# North Platte from Pickaroon to Bennet Peak



## [email protected] (May 24, 2007)

We are planning a float trip on the North Platte in WY with a put in at Pickaroon campground & take out at Bennet Peak or Corral Creek (june28 - july1st). 3 days & 2 nights on the river .... a lot of fishing and family fun ..... in a 16' paddle boat.... 

Looking for feedback:

Is the road to pickaroon all 4wd, hard to find & how long a drive off hwy 230 comming from FT Collins, hard to tell best access from the map?

Is it possiable to access Picaroon from the road on the west side of the river Hyw220 (looks like there may be a boat carry down a 1/2 miles of steeps)?

Is everything down to Bennet PK class ones or less?

Is it hard to find legal camping along the way?

Is it true no permit required ..... open fires allowed?.

Better to leave cars at Bennett Peak or Corral Creek?

LOOKING FOR SHUTTEL SERVICE LEADS.... someone to drive 3 people from BPk/CCk area back to Pickaroon late afternoon June 28th.

thanks
the Landry-Murphys


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

lack of water may be your biggest problem.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

*North Platte*

The road to Pickaroon is long and rough, but I have seen non 4WD vehicles do OK on it. It is not hard to find. The road to Pick from the west side of the river is the definition of 4WD... A friend traded in his truck after the last trip down that one. You would be better off running Northgate and having the family walk down from the access at 6mile gap [You do not want to carry raft gear up or down there, but it is a nice road and a short path to the river]. The float from there to Pickaroon is beautiful, and camping is possible. After Pickaroon camping is a problem, but apparently there is one place... I am not sure if it is pay or not, but at Sanger Bridge there appears to be some sort of camping. Best to check this out before launching.

There is some sideflow at Pickaroon [Douglas Creek], so the Northgate guage may not reflect what you got. It is more properly a class 2 trip than a 1, but there is really nothing of any consequence. By the way, what is less than class 1?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

*Make sure you have a backup....*

Make sure you have a backup. I have had a trip planned for late June the last couple of years but they have fallen apart and we had to go to other rivers. The water trails off quickly on the North Platte. I have talked to guys that have floated that stretch in hard boats down to 400 cfs but it was slow and skinny.

We are heading up this weekend for a run from sixmile to treasure island.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Why Pick-a-roon?*

It's a long skank on the dirt to your proposed put-in. If you're running a paddle raft, I'd put in at Six Mile Gap (easy highway access with a downhill carry) and spend the time you be driving around to Pick on the river instead. (More floating, less driving = good.) 

Below Six Mile Gap there are nice rock gardens and tumbledowns, sporty in a canoe, but not an issue for a paddle raft. 

At Corral Ck. you have to carry about 200-300 yds. up to the campground. Bennett Peak means 30 min more driving, with a boat ramp. 

My favorite trip is Six Mile to Treasure Island, with two camps. 

Below 800 cfs it's a cobble-kisser. I've run in a ducky at 350 cfs and walked half the way. 

kia ora,
Chip


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2007)

bill said:


> lack of water may be your biggest problem.


b, what do you think our min flow should be to proceed? We don't mind walking a few shalows ....... this is mostly a leasure trip.

If it is low at Pickaroon, we could put in a Bennet Creek and go down to Treasure Island and expect more water .........yes?

thanks for your feel back
T


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Loated it over memorial day weekend from Sixmile to treasure Island. We put in at 750 and the river dropped to 620 on the last day. The streach from Sixmile to Pickaroon was really rough on the boats. We were loaded for 3 days on the river too. Douglas creek at Pickaroon adds quite a bit of water so the gauge for Northgate does not reflect that addition...


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*north platte fishing and floating from a local guide*

Hey I'm a guide on the Platte and can answer some questions in concrete for you. Some folks have given good info but others are a bit off. Our current flows are ok for fun floats but theer is no white-water. There really hasn't been any all year. At these flows north gate is LAME. Boney and thin. 6-mile offers the easiest wyoming access but I put in on the Prospect Creek side (west side) more often than Doug Crick or Pickaroon side. I use a drift-boat more often than a raft on these waters. I've seen another guide roll (in his vehicle) down the picakroon side and it wasn't good. Both roads are for real but the west side is quicker and the shuttle for the pickaroon side is about 2 1/2 hours to Bennett... for the west side is 1 1/4 hours but you need a 4wheel drive and you can get all the way to the water. I can't carry a drift-boat on my back. You do not want to do this below 500 period. Folks will tell you stories of how they did it lower and tell you you could do it but they just want someone else to go through the shit they did. Just don't pack a ton of gear to weigh your boat down. It's a short quick float. Don't make it an epic. Travelling light... it's the only way to fly.

Millies riffles are a 3 mile stretch just above Bennett peak canyon and can be a nightmare in low water. Not only are you pushing and pulling and nailing boulders but you have the Sangers following you with the four-wheelers and guns to make sure you don't touch there ground. They are not afraid to shoot over the raft or boats or your heads. I have been been flaoting this water for about a month now and have seen some of your responders on the water. Memorial day weekend was crazy. Floatilla after floatilla. The busiest I've seen in a while. I saw the most trash I've ever seen so people *PACK YOUR TRASH OUT.*

The Bennett peak canyon is nice 3 mile stretch and can be done in a little lower water (350csf) but with plenty of light. I've seen local guides get boats jammed in here so don't let your guard down. Then your at Bennett and ready to go back to Colorado.

We float Doug Crick to Bennett in a day and most local boaters float 6-mile to Bennett in a day at 500csf or more. Anything less than we float 6-mile to Doug Crick and forget about doug to Bennett. I have a fly shop in the Saratoga Inn and offer the cheapest shuttles. Let me know if I can help any further. 307-710-2203 mobile or 307-326-5326 shop RP 




[email protected] said:


> We are planning a float trip on the North Platte in WY with a put in at Pickaroon campground & take out at Bennet Peak or Corral Creek (june28 - july1st). 3 days & 2 nights on the river .... a lot of fishing and family fun ..... in a 16' paddle boat....
> 
> Looking for feedback:
> 
> ...


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Do we think the flows will hold steady enough this year to float this over the 4th of July? 14ft SB, Super Puma, and a drifty.

Thanks


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

your guess is as good as anyone... depends on how low your willing to take it.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Gretch. Yeah should be floatable into the second week of July and possibly even later... depending on temps. She is crankin' right now. 

The road down Prospect (west side of Pickaroon) has been getting better and better thanks to local outfitters and other volunteers.

^^^^^Do not go below 500cfs. Millies riffles will be a major problem.

Another note to this post is that the Sanger Ranch has been sold and they (Sangers) no longer cast fear into the souls of floaters. The new owners still have caretakers to watch over so nothing has really changed other than the inhabitants.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am glad you responded. I was gonna give your shop a call. Probable still will as we get closer to get final plans completed and shuttles arranged. This is a fishing and camping expedition, so no real need for rapids, etc. Just fishing looking up ;-)

Nathan


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have talked to rmpeddie on PM quite a bit. I am still confused about how to accurately gauge the CFS due to the feeder creeks. You say do not go below 500cfs is that just off the Northgate gauge? From my research it sounds like the CFS can vary during the duration of the float, are there other gauges to keep an eye on?


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Anytime Nathan. I just noticed the old numbers up there. Things (everything other than the fishing) have changed a bit the last few years. I sold out and got a real job. I still fish the heck out of it and row a few folks down on occasion but I am not currently in the shuttle biz. 

I will gather some names and numbers of folks who are and post them here.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you again for the help. We did the Green over memorial day weekend and were looking for something different for this trip. Mainly, less people, good fishing, and something different/new. Also, hoping for dumber fish for continuing to teach the Mrs. how to fly fish.

She did catch a nice 17 incher on the Green, but I think she would be less bored if she was catching fish more often, even if the chances for lunkers is not as great.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Nathan... That should be a great stretch to see some new water and less educated fish. A good choice for everyone. 

Yeah. I just look at USGS real time water data for North-Gate. When it reads 550 I do not or would not recommend dropping below Big Creek because of Millies riffles.

I personally don't concern myself with many of the tribs from North-Gate down to Bennett. Doug, Big, and French run a good head of water during run-off but not really enough to change things in later season. They offer a small area of clear water where you might have a good chance to catch a fish but that's about it. By the time the Gate starts to run low all those feeders are dry.

Below Bennett you run into Brush Creek and then the Encampment. The Platte is one of the only rivers I have fished where you go downstream to find colder water. Very few white water folks go below Bennett so the Encampment/Platte gauge is useless to white water folks. 

As far as the cfs varying during the float... We call him Sergio. The river has a pulse.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

RMPeddie, if you would be interested in doing the float with us over the 4th, you should come on out. Our crew is 7 with three boats. Everyone is chill.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

T1112: I didn't realize the Sergio comment was still on the post. I realized after typing it that you were talking about the feeders adding to the cfs and not the pulse that Sergio brings.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Nathan: Thanks for the invite and I may take you up on that. Should be a great weekend on the Platte. Give me a shout when we get closer to the date.


----------



## KBOATER (Jun 26, 2006)

rmpeddie said:


> I will gather some names and numbers of folks who are and post them here.


rmpeddie- any chance you were able to find a few numbers for people to contact about shuttle? we are headed that way solstice weekend and need 3 trucks with trailers shuttled from six mile to treasure mtn. please let me know.
thank you
kh


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Also, do you have any beta on launch sites? Is six mile still not a viable launch for a drift boat? we need to be able to back trailers to the water. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Six mile is a 1/2 mile walk down to the river through wilderness so not viable unless you want to carry it.

Route put-in above Northgate, Pickaroon on east side or Prospect on the west side below Northgate are your options for the upper river access. 

Northgate would be exciting in a dory.

Prospect is a nasty 4wd road... bring a chain saw in case some of the dead fall comes down. Happened to us a month ago. 

Pickaroon was underwater 3 weeks ago, no idea how the road into Pickaroon is right now.

Six mile to treasure is a short shuttle... probably not worth paying for.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks. Don't want to float through North Gate due to the drift boat, and while 4wd roads are not an issue for my truck, towing a trailer makes them not an option. We don't mind lapping a section for two days though, just have to figure out camping, put-ins and take-outs, shuttles, and any rapids.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

gretch6364 said:


> Thanks. Don't want to float through North Gate due to the drift boat, and while 4wd roads are not an issue for my truck, towing a trailer makes them not an option. We don't mind lapping a section for two days though, just have to figure out camping, put-ins and take-outs, shuttles, and any rapids.


plenty of drift boats launch at prospect creek. i saw a few going in there yesterday when we were in the valley. the road isn't that heinous. it's rough in places, but the bigger issue is the grade at the 1st pitch when you start dropping down to the river.

i've known a few folks to take drift boats down the 6 mile launch on a tarp or even a sheet of plastic.

as far as shuttles go, most people recommend spirit west in riverside/encampment. i've used individuals not associated with spirit west before with mixed results.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah...my trailer for my raft is just like a little over 12ft long, plus the tongue. My truck has full lockers, hill descent, is lifted, etc. Would be most worried about dragging the long tail on the trailer


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

I pull a 14' trailer with a 1500 chevy and only drag very briefly in one spot. So I think you would be fine at prospect. I took out there earlier this year during high water with a 16foot cat with grand frame. So I think you would be fine.

Two things with prospect: 1) dying or dead lodge pole pine. Bring a saw in case something falls across the road. 2) if the short big steep hill at the very top gets muddy then you'll need chains or want to wait until dry. It does dry quickly.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry for the double messages in the PM. I will have to check the condition of my chains. I have not used them in a couple years due to having mud tires. I do love running my chainsaw...


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a scouting report on the line for Douglas Creek Rapids? Got one of our rafts floating from 6 mile. Current flows are 975 at Northgate, they will be launching on Thursday.

Thanks!


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

What up Nate... It's a pretty easy set. Stay middle to right side and all will be good. I stopped getting notifications and just saw this and hope I am not too late but I heard of no catastrophes last week.

I have pushed my driftboat down six-mile more times than I care to say. In 2006 I think it was 32 days in a row. We have to get our bottoms re-conditioned every year. It's best with two guys with one pulling and one pushing. 

I was wondering about you and how the trip went. Fishing has been en fuego up there.

The Dude has the knowledge of the area too so listen to him but everyone already knows that. Some of the outfitters have worked their legs off getting that road in the shape it is. I remember guide initiation in the 90's was to carry rocks to the mud hole just after the actual Prospect Crick crossing. Talking about a work out. I want to puke just thinking about it. So when you drive over those rocks just think that some poor young sap carried those there.

One of the best decents, on the top hill that gets slick, was Med Bow outfitters. We were all sitting up top waiting for it to dry when wild man comes up and says heck with it. Needless to say he ended up in that ditch downstream side of the two track (road now). Without any hesitation he floored it and rode the ditch out to the Aspens. The look on the clients faces was priceless.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I pm'd you back. Thanks for the info. No one had any issues at all. Great trip and very good streamer fishing. Light it up on white with some flash.

There was one very large log jam we hit day 2. Think we missed going river left, but we got through it just fine. Hit a branch and lost my sun glasses...but that was the only major casualty on the trip.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

I realize the season has slowed down and the water is running dry but I have another shuttle guy. Pat Champan lives in Toga and has lived in the Valley all his life. Very knowledgeable and just a great guy. His number is 1-307-326-5131


----------

